

Hop lists - epe
http://www.dekorte.com/blog/blog.cgi?do=item&id=3804

======
ganley
At a glance, I'm pretty sure this doesn't work. The average jump is not to the
bisection between the current node and the node you're seeking, it's to the
bisection between the current node and the end of the list. As you get closer
to the node you seek, the probability gets higher and higher that the skip
link points past the node you seek, in which case it does nothing for you and
you continue sequentially searching. I haven't done the math, but I think the
expected search is O(n) - though possibly faster in practice than a simple
sequential search.

